# Ford 1210



## AndrewS (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I am new here and need a bit of advice.
I have a 4WD manual transmission Ford 1210. I have just bought it. I need to know what oil I should be using in the transmission, engine, axles etc.. can you help please?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I believe it takes Ford/New Holland M2C134D or any good quality universal tractor transmission/hydraulic fluid that meets the M2C134D spec. 

Perhaps someone could jump in here with a correction if I am incorrect.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Ho... its back to yard work after goofing off all winter.

So I have the big 60" mower deck (916A) and I've decided to do some PMCS on it this year. One big thing is to check out the Gear Box, and make sure the mower deck gear box actually has OIL in it.

I don't what to go mixing oils and I have no idea what is in it now. Is there a standard general-purpose gear-box oil I should be using?

The deck works fine, and I see no evidence of oil leaks out of the gear box.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I"m dumb. Wish I could delete my previous dumb post about gear box oil. It is full and everything is working fine. I guess I can't edit a post once I log off and come back later.


----------

